# Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Dezember 2010)

*Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hallo freunde
*
Wer kennt nicht die alten FX Modelle von AMD, die zu ihrer Zeit, Könige unter den CPU´s waren. Nun ist das Ganze eine Weile her und AMD sind schon lange nicht mehr die Schnellsten. 

Nun steht aber der Bulldozer ins Haus und der Athlon und Phenom sind langsam aber sicher am Auslaufen. Will sich AMD voll auf Vision konzentrieren und damit den  Vision Black FX“ und „Vision Ultimate FX“ einfügen.

Nun ist nur die Frage, ob die Neuen von AMD auch den Namen FX verdienen aber das müssen die Zeit und Benchmarks zeigen. 

_An der Stelle will ich sagen, dass alle Angaben ohne Gewähr sind ! Es kann sich auch ändern !_

(Ich selbst würde mich riesig freuen, wenn AMD wieder auf FX Modelle geht !)
*
Quelle:*
AMD: Rückkehr der ?FX?-CPUs mit ?Bulldozer?? - 31.12.2010 - ComputerBase 

P.s.: 
Ich wünsche allen ein gesundes und schönes neues Jahr! Und möge das ewige Licht auf euch Leuchten oder die Macht. Egal HAUT rein !
​


----------



## wasserstoffkopf (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

das wäre echt mal was gutes, da ich ein richtiger fan von amd fx cpus bin... mein letzter fx cpu war der 62iger, der war echt der hammer zu seiner zeit
vielleicht schaffen die neuen cpu´s von amd wieder solchen stand wie vor paar jahren


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Geil mal sehen...


----------



## MG42 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Verdammt, hoffentlich bleiben die "Mainstream High-Ender" Black Edition erhalten...
Meinetwegen sollen die aus der WeinLese noch eine BeerenLese machen, vorstellbar, dass das eine Art TWKR wird, halt mit anderem Namen FX, das Erlesenste eben, exorbitant teuer und für Leute mit Minderwertigkeitsproblemen und/oder zu großer Brieftasche die Benchen und übertakten.
Dass AMD den freien Multi in den letzten Jahren eingeführt hat, lag nicht an Kundenliebe, sondern daran, dass man eben was bieten musste, um wenigstens gegen Goliath am Markt zu bestehen.
Ein gutes Zeichen jedenfalls, sollen die wieder kommen, und das werden sie auch, vorausgesetzt, wenn der Bulldozer so richtig gut wird, andernfalls nur eine Lachnummer, wenn sie so tun als ob sie die Krone wieder an sich reißen.
Verdient hötte es AMD mit Sicherheit, und die BEs müssen aber erhalten bleiben (auch wenn sie im Vergleich zu PII ein bißchen teurer werden, lässt sich ja verkraften), auch wenn die Karten neu zu AMDs Gunsten gemischt werden.

PS: Noch was, warum ballert ihr immer ein ' oder ` rein, wenn ihr aus Singular Plural macht?
Das 's bezeichnet nur, dass ein Ding sich im Besitz einer Sache(Firma was weiß ich denn)oder Person befindet.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Das wär was wenn einige Motherboard hersteller nochmals - wie AM3 Ready, das Bios Zambesi Ready machen könnten. Falls der Sockel kompatibel ist, weiß ich jetzt nicht. Auf jeden fall war das echt Service, das die sechs Kerner in vielen Hauptplatinen nach upgrade lauf fähig gemacht wurden. - Hier draußen knallts überall, sind wir im Krieg?


----------



## GaAm3r (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*



> Nun ist das eineganze weile her und AMD ist schon lange nicht mehr der schnellste





> Nun steht aber der Bulldozer insHaus und der Athlon und Phenom laufen langsam aber sicher aus





> Nun ist nur die frage ob die neuen von AMD auch den Namen FX verdienen aber das muss die zeit und Benches zeigen.



FX , nicht schlecht


----------



## Skysnake (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Naja, bleibt zu hoffen, das die FX mehr wie die alten FX werden, als bei den ATIs äh ich mein AMDs der neue 96x0 R chip im Vergleich zu den alten R chips..


----------



## koe80 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

namen mehr nicht.

schall und rauch.

das einzigste was zählt ist die leistung und der verbrauch.

und wenn das teil *gti* heist dann ist das halt so.


----------



## Sauerland (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Aber hallo Leute, wist ihr den noch, was der FX damals war.

Das war die super schnelle CPU mit freiem Multi, während alle anderen eine Sperre hatten und nur über den FSB übertaktet werden konnten. Der FX stand an der Spitze der Skala mit unverschämten Preis, ja Preis fast so gut wie Intel.

Was also wollt ihr heute mit so einer CPU.

Der 4/975 hat einen freien Multi, kann also einfach übertaktet werden und mal so nebenbei, weit höher als zu Zeiten des legendären FX.

Mit der 6/1100er gehts genauso.

Heute brauchen wir sowas bestimmt nicht mehr, ausgenommen Intel für seine Freaks mit genügend Kohle zum Benchen von 1.000,-€ CPUs bis sie abrauchen.

Nicht für ungut und jedem sein Hobby, aber mir sind ehrlich gesagt selbst die 300,-€ - 500,-€ mancher CPU schon zuviel Geld um damit nichts anderes als Benchmarks mit allen möglichen Tricks (Stickstoff, Helium, Trockeneis etc.) zu veranstalten und dabei die CPU zu riskieren.

Ein gutes neues Jahr wünsch ich allen hier


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*



koe80 schrieb:


> namen mehr nicht.
> 
> schall und rauch.
> 
> ...



Genau so siehts aus. Wie das Ding nun heißt, ist egal, davon kommen die legendären CPUs auch nicht wieder. 

Der Namen sollte das letzte sein, worüber AMD sich große Gedanken macht, erstmal muss die Architektur wieder mit Intel gleichziehen.


----------



## Eckism (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*



Sauerland schrieb:


> Aber hallo Leute, wist ihr den noch, was der FX damals war.
> 
> Das war die super schnelle CPU mit freiem Multi, während alle anderen eine Sperre hatten und nur über den FSB übertaktet werden konnten. Der FX stand an der Spitze der Skala mit unverschämten Preis, ja Preis fast so gut wie Intel.



2 FX auf einem Board haste vergessen, und die waren damals teurer als nen (lumpiger) Intel!
Die standen damals sogar noch oberhalb der Spitze der Skala, so zusagen eine MIB-CPU!


----------



## MG42 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

FX ist nur Prestige (also auch nur wenn sie ebenbürtig oder sogar die Krone innehaben/hätten), gut wenn die wieder auftauchen, aber hoffentlich lassen sie die BEs nebenherlaufen. Damit auch 'Normalsterbliche' an gute CPUs rankommen.



Eckism schrieb:


> 2 FX auf einem Board haste vergessen, und die waren damals teurer als nen (lumpiger) Intel!
> Die standen damals sogar noch oberhalb der Spitze der Skala, so zusagen eine MIB-CPU!


 aber nur wenn man die Bewertungstabelle umgedreht hat.


----------



## Cartier (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Ich hatte noch nie einen FX aber konnte mit meinem San Diego auch die FX Werte durch Overclocking übertreffen   war ne schöne Zeit wo Intel noch richtig Konkurrenz hatte. Hoff ma das die Zeiten zurück kommen.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*



Eckism schrieb:


> *2 FX auf einem Board* haste vergessen, und die waren damals teurer als nen (lumpiger) Intel!
> Die standen damals sogar noch oberhalb der Spitze der Skala, so zusagen eine MIB-CPU!


 Quad-Father


----------



## -|-OCB-|-Oldschool (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/9361/?src=api


----------



## Eiche (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*



Eckism schrieb:


> 2 FX auf einem Board haste vergessen, und die waren damals teurer als nen (lumpiger) Intel!
> Die standen damals sogar noch oberhalb der Spitze der Skala, so zusagen eine MIB-CPU!


eher nicht die waren teuer verbrauchten viel und waren nicht konkrenz fähig das war lediglich ein versuch von amd  der nix brachte


----------



## brutus999 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Hatte auch nen FX52 der war richtig Klasse


----------



## Eckism (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*



zeffer schrieb:


> eher nicht die waren teuer verbrauchten viel und waren nicht konkrenz fähig das war lediglich ein versuch von amd  der nix brachte



Naja, oberhalb der Spitze vom Verbrauch und vom Preis....

Aber damals war der Prozessor auch noch teurer als jedes Board, wenn man überlegt, mein Opi-175 hat damals 220 Teuronen gekostet, läuft aber zumindest noch heute wunderbar und "relativ" flott!


----------



## Charlie Harper (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Wen interessierts schon, ob AMD wieder FX-CPUs bringt. Was wirklich zählt ist die Leistung und mit der hinkt AMD leider Intel noch arg hinterher. Ich schau nicht wie das Ding heißt, Ich schau wie viel Leistung es bringt. Deshalb hab Ich immer noch eine Intel-CPU im Rechner, obwohl Ich früher nur Athlons hatte. Vor ca. 8-10 Jahren waren die Athlons einfach das Maß aller dinge. AMD war Intel nie so stark überlegen wie mit dem legendären Thunderbird. Das Teil war einfach der Hammer. Da sah sogar ein P4 Northwood mit über 2 GHz alt aus. Aber die Zeiten sind leider vorbei. AMD holt zu wenig Leistung aus den CPUs raus. Man kann nur hoffen, dass es mit dem Bulldozer besser wird, aber so richtig dran glauben kann Ich auch nicht. Ich hätte gerne einen Thunderbird 2 und keine Phenoms mehr. An sich waren die Phenoms zweiter Generation ja gute CPUs und boten sehr viel Leistung für sehr wenig Geld. Aber sie haben es eben leider nicht geschafft Intel unter druck zu setzen. Das zeigt sich schon bei den Preisen für die Core i7 CPUs, die bei den Top-Modellen extrem hoch sind. Also wie gesagt, FX oder nicht FX, dass ist scheiß egal. Wenn man einen Phenom II nimmt und Ihn Phenom II FX nennt, bleibt er immer noch ein Phenom II. Da ändern auch ein paar Mhz mehr nichts daran.


----------



## lonley29 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*



koe80 schrieb:


> namen mehr nicht.
> 
> schall und rauch.
> 
> ...




das "einzigste" hat es im Duden nie gegeben. Einzig lässt sich nicht steigern.


----------



## der-sack88 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*



brutus999 schrieb:


> Hatte auch nen FX52 der war richtig Klasse



Es gab doch nur FX51 und FX53, gerade Zahlen gabs erst mit den 60ern mit zwei Kernen, oder?

Mir persönlich ist es egal, wie die CPU heißt, aber das bedeutet ja, dass AMD es als realistisch ansieht, mit diesen Modellen wieder High-End bieten zu können. Mich persönlich macht die News optimistischer was die Leistungsfähigkeit des Bulldozer betrifft.


----------



## MG42 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Es gab doch nur FX51 und FX53, gerade Zahlen gabs erst mit den 60ern mit zwei Kernen, oder?
> 
> Mir persönlich ist es egal, wie die CPU heißt, aber das bedeutet ja, dass AMD es als realistisch ansieht, mit diesen Modellen wieder High-End bieten zu können. Mich persönlich macht die News optimistischer was die Leistungsfähigkeit des Bulldozer betrifft.



Weißt du was das bedeuten könnte? Der BE könnte vom Markt verschwinden, wenn die wieder die FX-Reihe mit Anspruch auf den exorbitanten Mehrpreis bei vergleichbar lächerlich wenig Mahrleistung zu den default-fest-Multi Prozis. Und die Preise werden wieder in die Höhe schießen für die Normalo-CPUs.

Zwar ist es toll, dass es AMD (höchstwahrscheinlich) geschafft hat, Leistungsmäßig wieder aufzuholen aber dann werden die sich den Intels annähern, wenn die Bullis sogar besser sein sollten, höchstwahrscheinlich dann noch teurer, aber dafür sind AMDs Marktanteile zu gering, um sowas auch zu wagen. Jede Wette, einen guten BE-Prozi gibts dann nicht mehr für n Appel und n Ei... die Preise werden auf jeden Fall steigen.


----------



## der-sack88 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Man kann auch ohne offenen Multiplikator übertakten. Das Ergebnis wird in den meisten Fällen doch eh dasselbe sein, und das bisschen mehr Arbeit würde sich immer noch lohnen.
Und ob AMD jetzt zusätzlich noch High-End-CPUs hat, wird doch an den Preisen der Mittelklasse nichts ändern. Ein Phenom II würde genauso viel kosten wie jetzt, auch wenn es einen Phenom FX gäbe. Wäre doch bescheuert, wenn man z.B. die Preise einer GTX460 daran festmacht, ob es eine GTX480 gibt oder nicht. Man kann doch für eine GTX460 nicht mehr verlangen als z.B. für eine HD5850, und dass dann mit der GTX480 begründen.
Im Gegenteil, dann würde es auch bei den 1000€-CPUs zu einem Preiskampf kommen. Was diese wiederum billiger macht und die Preise der billigeren CPUs drückt. Wenn man annimmt, dass beide Hersteller in etwa gleichauf sind.


----------



## MG42 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Man kann auch ohne offenen Multiplikator übertakten. Das Ergebnis wird in den meisten Fällen doch eh dasselbe sein, und das bisschen mehr Arbeit würde sich immer noch lohnen.
> Und ob AMD jetzt zusätzlich noch High-End-CPUs hat, wird doch an den Preisen der Mittelklasse nichts ändern. Ein Phenom II würde genauso viel kosten wie jetzt, auch wenn es einen Phenom FX gäbe. Wäre doch bescheuert, wenn man z.B. die Preise einer GTX460 daran festmacht, ob es eine GTX480 gibt oder nicht. Man kann doch für eine GTX460 nicht mehr verlangen als z.B. für eine HD5850, und dass dann mit der GTX480 begründen.
> Im Gegenteil, dann würde es auch bei den 1000€-CPUs zu einem Preiskampf kommen. Was diese wiederum billiger macht und die Preise der billigeren CPUs drückt. Wenn man annimmt, dass beide Hersteller in etwa gleichauf sind.



Das hat es 04,05,06 auch nix gebracht, die waren trotzdem Schweineteuer, weil die eine Zielgruppe ansprechen, denen der Preis egal ist, oder so gaga, dass sie dafür bei anderen Dingen kürzer treten


----------



## der-sack88 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Da hatte Intel aber auch nur wenig entgegenzusetzen, die P4 waren ja nicht wirklich das gelbe vom Ei und trotzdem teuer... AMD hat gewusst, dass die meisten, die bereit sind, 1000€ auszugeben, einen FX nehmen. Naja, is ja auch egal. Mal abwarten, was Bulldozer bringen wird, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es es auch für unter 200€ von beiden Herstellern gute CPUs geben wird. Alles andere wäre doch nur schlecht für Intel und AMD. Ich denke wir brauchen da keine Angst haben.


----------



## Superwip (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass sie auch ihrem großen Namen gerecht werden...


----------



## NCphalon (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Joa... langsam wirds wieder Zeit, wenn man bedenkt, dass ein lumpiger Athlon II X2 heute ein Quadfathersystem in den Boden stampfen würde, bei einem viertel des Verbrauchs und einem Bruchteil des Preises^^


----------



## Bääängel (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Wo liegt das Problem? Jeder der einen iq, der über dem von Paris Hilton liegt, sollte die Sätze verstehen können. Und das dürften (hoffentlich) die meisten hier haben 

@ Topic

Hoffentlich mutet sich AMD da nicht zu viel zu. Wie gesagt, viele wissen wie toll die alten FX Prozis waren, nicht dass das Kürzel verkommt. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist es nur ein Name und wenn die Prozis nicht so FX-mäßig werden, kommt halt ein neues Kürzel xxxxxxxtreme


----------



## Jan565 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Ich lasse mich überraschen. Ich werde bei AMD bleiben, einfach weil das das P/L verhältnis stimmt und ich auf Deutsche Wertarbeit wert legen. Ein Teil von AMD wird in Dresden produziert.


----------



## taks (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Waren die FX nicht eine Abwandlung von den Opterons?


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

So Jungs, Offtopic über LRS habe ich entfernt. Ab sofort wird nur noch zum Thema diskutiert. 

*@Crimson*

Den Startpost habe ich notdürftig mit Rechtschreibung und Grammatik versorgt. Bitte in Zukunft trotz LRS mal ein Rechtschreibprogramm drüber laufen und/oder eine zweite Person vor dem Abschicken durchlesen lassen. Das ist sicherlich nicht zu viel verlangt.


----------



## Bääängel (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Pokerclock:
Nur doof, dass du einige Posts entfernt hast, wo neben lrs kram auch überwiegend topic mitbei war. Nächste mal n bissel besser lesen, oder den lrs kram löschen und nicht den ganzen post


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

"Einige Posts" im Sinne von deinem Post, als einziger, der mehr als eine Zeile dem Thema widmete? Bitte nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Bääängel (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Es ist schwer das gegenteil zu beweisen, da sie jetzt nicht mehr da sind. Und ebensowenig kannst du es nicht beweisen.
Aber egal, was weg ist brummt nicht mehr.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Irrtum. Im Forum wird wiederherstellbar ausgeblendet. Hier verschwindet sicherlich nichts. So jetzt aber genug Offtopic.


----------



## cortez91 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Okay, dann schreib ich meine zwei-drei On-Topic Zeilen eben sinngemäß nochmal hier rein und ergänze sie noch hier und da  .

Der Name ist doch sowieso nur ein Marketing-Gag, wenn auch ein wirksamer. Viele verbinden den Namen halt noch mit CPUs denen Intel-CPUs nicht das Wasser reichen können. Dass das bei den Bulldozern der Fall ist bezweifel ich, lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren, wenn es denn endlich soweit ist. 

Um irgendwann wieder in die Nähe von Intel zu kommen, muss AMD schon einen gewaltigen Sprung machen. Bei Intel wird ja schließlich auch nicht geschlafen. Und jetzt wo die High-End Intel-CPUs (2600K) auch mal endlich in einen für die breite Masse verträglichen Preisbereich rutschen, wird es AMD nächstes Jahr leider sehr schwer haben, geschicktes FX-Marketing hin oder her. Warten wir einfach ab, vielleicht gelingt es AMD ja doch zu überraschen!


----------



## XXTREME (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Woher kommt deine Weisheit das dass Kürzel FX wieder eingeführt werden soll 

Quelle/Link??


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Im Text ist doch ein Link, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 

Ich glaube eher nicht, dass das ein Marketinggag ist. Nachdem Bulldozer schon seit vielen Jahren angekündigt ist, wird da wahrscheinlich eine echte Bombe bei rauskommen.

Dazu denke ich noch, dass AMD einfach die Entwicklungsschritte Nehalem und Sandy-Bridge zusammengenommen hat, anders kann ich es mir kaum vorstellen.


----------



## Namaker (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher nicht, dass das ein Marketinggag ist. Nachdem Bulldozer schon seit vielen Jahren angekündigt ist, wird da wahrscheinlich eine echte Bombe bei rauskommen.


Verstehe. Wenn eine CPU lange angekündigt ist, wird sie automatisch eine Bombe. 

Jaja, die guten alten FX'... Damals unerreichbar teuer


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Damit ist gemeint, dass die wahrscheinlich schon lange an Bulldozer arbeiten, deshalb. Hättest du dir allerdings auch selbst denken können.


----------



## Rollora (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Bitte nicht. Viele beschweren sich über die Preise bei Intel, aber man vergisst, dass AMD damals, als sie führend waren, für die Spitzenprozessoren locker nochmal 200 bis 300€ teurer waren als heutige Intel Spitzenprozessoren. So hat man für den FX durchaus 1300€ bezahlt, während der heute, absolut überlegene Intel 6 Core 980X "nur" etwas über 900 kostet.
AMD kann meinetwegen leistungsmäßig gleichziehen mit Intel, ja sogar überholen. Aber wenn sie nochmal so eine Kundenverarsche durchziehen wie damals (jedes Jahr neuer Sockel, nicht so wie Intel derzeit alle 1.5(1156->1155) -3 Jahre (1366->?) + die überhöhten Preise....



Namaker schrieb:


> Verstehe. Wenn eine CPU lange angekündigt ist, wird sie automatisch eine Bombe.


^^. Wie recht du hast. Ich sage nur: Geforce "Fermi" 480. Oder Geforce FX? Radeon HD 2900? 3dfx Napalm/Rampage? Pentium 4? Duke Nukem Forever... 



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Damit ist gemeint, dass die wahrscheinlich  schon lange an Bulldozer arbeiten, deshalb. Hättest du dir allerdings  auch selbst denken können.


Siehe oben, nur weil was lange angekündigt ist, heißt es nicht, dass es gut ist. Bei AMD hat man ja auch 5 Jahre am Phenom gearbeitet (einige der Grundideen die es noch nicht in die A 64 Architektur geschafft haben, waren schon 2001 in Planung). Bei CPUs gibts dann noch das Paradebeispiel für "lange dran gearbeitet, aber dann doch nicht sooooo toll geworden: Itanium (oder für den Consumerbereich: P4)

Ich sage nicht, von vornherein, dass Bulli schlecht wird, ich wünsche ihm das Gegenteil, AMD soll und muss endlich wieder mal ein toller Chip gelingen. Aber Intel hat die letzten Jahre eben nicht geschlafen, holt gerade alles aus der Core Architektur raus und aus ihren Prozessen, sie haben also eine bewährte, erprobte und nun deutlich verbesserte Architektur im Ärmel, die deutlich besseren Fertigungstechnologien. Nicht vergessen darf man die 10 Milliarden Umsatz im Quartal, AMD macht grad mal 1. Da ist viel mehr Forschungsbudget vorhanden und natürlich schon viel mehr Knowhow bei Intel und und und.
AMD hat also in jeglicher Hinsicht einen "Uphillfight/struggle" vor sich. Die ständigen Personalwechsel aufgrund der Umstrukturierungsmaßnahmen sind auch nicht gerade förderlich für den Bulldozer gewesen. Aber das heißt gar nichts, der Athlon kam auch fast aus dem nichts, der A64 war ein weiterer Schlag... hoffen wir das beste 



Namaker schrieb:


> Jaja, die guten alten FX'... Damals unerreichbar teuer


Wie gesagt: waren damals bei Geizhals um knappe 1200 oder 1300 gelistet, die teuersten Intels heute knapp über 900, wobei da wirklich ein großer Unterschied ist (+50% mehr Kerne, mehr Pro/Mhz Leistung, Takt und weniger Verlustleistung... dieser 980X steht zwar Preislich, aber auch Leistungstechnisch ohne Konkurrenz da).


----------



## Arneb (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

VISION ist ein Begriff bei AMD für ein Komplettpaket bestehend aus Board, GPU und CPU.
http://www.amd-site.com/vision/de/neckermann/detail.html#%28de%29,desktop

Daran hat noch keiner gedacht. Deswegen wird es auch keine FX CPUs geben, sondern wenn das Gerücht stimmen sollte, Komplettpakete welche je nach Ausstattung den Beinamen FX bekommen. VISION Ultimate FX könnte dann zB ein 980GX Board sein mit 6700/6800 Grafik und 4-6 Modul Bulldozer. Was stärkeres wird wohl kaum verbaut generell bei der OEM Ware von der Stange. Dafür steht das Logo VISION. Für die OEN Ware mit verschiedenen Eingruppierungen für bestimmte Ansprüche.


----------



## Sauerland (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

Also ich glaub inzwischen nicht mehr daran, dass der Bulldozer "die" überragende CPU von AMD wird.

Die sind schon lange über die Zeit hinausgeschossen, wo sie Intel damit hätten Parolli bieten können. Eben das ist meiner Meinung nach auch AMDs Problem. Da wird ein Starttermin bekannt gegeben, der dann immer weiter nach hinten verschoben werden muss, weil es irgendwelche Probleme gibt. Sowas öffnet dann jeglicher Spekulation Tür und Tor.

In der Zwischenzeit bringt Intel dann mal eben die neue Sandy - Serie heraus und ist schon wieder Meilen Weit mit der Leistung Mhz/Watt von AMD davon geeilt. 

Und noch immer wird über den Bulldozer spekuliert.

Eigentlich Schade, aber so ist das im Leben. Wer nicht schnell genug ist, gerade im Kampf mit der Konkurrenz, der wird halt abgestraft und in diesem Fall verliert er die Kunden an Intel.

Dem Konkurrenzkampf schadet dies enorm, was wir Kunden natürlich mit dem Preisanstiegt des "monopolisten" zahlen dürfen, oder eben die Leistungsschwächere CPU nehmen.

Ich hab den Eindruck, dem Bulldozer wird es so ergehen, wie den neuen ATi-Karten ala 6950/6970. Als Super Karte in der Vorschau gehandelt und dann leider als Enttäuschung für die meisten auf den Markt gebracht, weil doch nicht so Super Toll in der Leistung (gerade mal wenig mehr als die 5850/5870). Wobei sich die Super Hammerkarte 6990 selbstverständlich noch weiter verspätet.

Selbst wenn man sagen muss, dass hier der Markt dann doch noch funktioniert, weil die Karten preislich unter der NVidia stehen, wohl auch zwangsweise.


trotz allem noch einen Schönen Tag


----------



## Charlie Harper (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

@Sauerland: Ja eigentlich hast du recht. Ich glaub auch nicht mehr so wirklich daran, dass der Bulldozer ein großer Wurf wird. Wenn Ich schon sehe, dass ein Octacore nur aus vier dieser Module besteht, die insgesamt zwar acht Integereinheiten besitzen, wovon sich aber jeweils zwei pro Modul eine FP-Einheit teilen. Für mich ist sowas kein echter Octacore. Und ein Quadcore ist mit zu wenig. 
Zwar wird Multithreading noch lange nicht so unterstützt, wie es eigentlich sein sollte, aber dennoch wäre mir ein echter Octacore lieber. Sprich acht dieser Module. 

Ich denke auch, dass AMD diese Bulldozer-Architektur viel zu spät bringt. Die ganze Zeit über, in der man mit den Phenom-CPUs gegen Intel konkuriert hat, war Verschwendung. Jetzt muss man einen riesigen Vorsprung aufholen. Und Ich gluabe, dass das mit dem Bulldozer kaum gelingen wird. Man kommt vielleicht wieder etwas näher an Intel heran, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## TheMF6265 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

AMD hatte Bulldozer doch schon als Phenom für 2007 geplant oder nicht?
Ich glaub da wäre er wirklich wie der K8 alias Hammer eingeschlagen 
aber in 4 Jahren hat sich viel geändert... sicherlich konnten sie noch mehr Leistung aus dem Design rausholen, aber um Intel zu schlagen müsste das ein extremer Leistungssprung werden 
ich lass mich gern vom positivsten überraschen


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*

AMD kann ja noch ein paar Module dranhängen.


----------



## XE85 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nach 4 bis 5 Jahren wieder FX CPU´s `?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> AMD kann ja noch ein paar Module dranhängen.



können schon, nur ist das TDP mäßig für Desktopmodelle wohl nicht drin - Es sei denn man senkt den Takt extrem, was wiederum für Dekstopmodelle auch nicht Sinnvoll ist.

mfg


----------

